# CT or Western MA hikes



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

Figured we can start blowing the dust off the hiking forum!

Getting back into hking with GF and looking for some ideas on 5-10 mile local hikes, would prefer a loop rather than an out and back and also varied terrain and not straight up! We did the blue trail at Sleepy Giant last weekend which consisted of varied terrain, up and downs and even even going up some rocky faces!

Any suggestions?


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mt Tom Holyoke Mass*



o3jeff said:


> Figured we can start blowing the dust off the hiking forum!
> 
> Getting back into hking with GF and looking for some ideas on 5-10 mile local hikes, would prefer a loop rather than an out and back and also varied terrain and not straight up! We did the blue trail at Sleepy Giant last weekend which consisted of varied terrain, up and downs and even even going up some rocky faces!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Park at the Log Cabin Restaurant lot on RT 181 and hike up to the B-17 Crash site then up to the ridgeline. Follow the M&M trail north as long as you like and take another trail back to the car. Great views along the cliffside.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2012)

Bear Mountain in Salisbury. There are 2 ways to the top, so you can make it a bit of a loop with just the first mile being a repeat. Though I will say that taking Paradise Trail on the way up may be preferable as you access the "peak" via a bit of a rock scramble that way; going down it is harder.

(Mind you, it's been a while since I've hiked this trail; but Brian and I have done it a few times before.)


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 26, 2012)

if you want to try some new terrain anad you don't mind hiking in a group check out the AMC group hikes. All the hikes are rated for difficulty. http://www.ct-amc.org/excursions/HikeListings.shtm

AMC is full of great people, we've met some of our best friends in this group.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

severine said:


> Bear Mountain in Salisbury. There are 2 ways to the top, so you can make it a bit of a loop with just the first mile being a repeat. Though I will say that taking Paradise Trail on the way up may be preferable as you access the "peak" via a bit of a rock scramble that way; going down it is harder.
> 
> (Mind you, it's been a while since I've hiked this trail; but Brian and I have done it a few times before.)



That is where we are planning for next Saturday!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Park at the Log Cabin Restaurant lot on RT 181 and hike up to the B-17 Crash site then up to the ridgeline. Follow the M&M trail north as long as you like and take another trail back to the car. Great views along the cliffside.



Thanks Mr. skidmarks, looks like that is in MA, what town? Are the trails marked up there?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> if you want to try some new terrain anad you don't mind hiking in a group check out the AMC group hikes. All the hikes are rated for difficulty. http://www.ct-amc.org/excursions/HikeListings.shtm
> 
> AMC is full of great people, we've met some of our best friends in this group.



Thanks, will keep our eye on the schedule!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2012)

The Notch (aka Batchelor St ) in Amherst has some great hiking trails in addition to mtb. Park at the visitors center and there are many options, some good loops and out and backs. Another good spot just south of the Notch is Skinner Mt. Park at the bottom and hike up to the visitors center / look out at the top. Both of these spots are about 15 minutes north of the spot skidmarks mentions and all 3 are connected if your up for big hike.


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 28, 2012)

*right near you*

South Mt. behind lake compounce is real nice. Park on Panthorn Trail (st.) and hike up the side. It's like NH downsized.  Good hiking over at Ragged Mt in Berlin; Rattlesnake Mt. in Farmington, Tories Den/Mile of ledges loop in Plymouth/Burlington...
Lot of hike pix here
http://community.webshots.com/user/mattm59


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone know where to find a trail map for Bear mountain or are the trails well marked? Lots of directions for hikes but can't find a good trail map online.


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 28, 2012)

*easy and well marked*

trailhead on Undermountain rd, about 2-3 miles up from downtown (44/41). Parking on left. First pic in my album shows the sign to look for. Take Undermountain trail, highly recommend taking a right on Paradise Lane then left on the AT to summitt. A right here will take you to Sages Ravine, also well marked. After enjoying the summitt, continue on AT (white blaze) until you take a left on Undermountain back to parking lot. It's about a 7 mile loop. Careful on Paradise Lane, it stays icy, as my pix will attest. We ended up climbing the summitt by going through the Laurel a few weeks back. Much better going up than down Paradise la. As of a few weeks ago there was also some ice on Undermountain near the AT intersection. Trekking poles advised, bringing some yaktraks or microspikes could be a good idea.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> trailhead on Undermountain rd, about 2-3 miles up from downtown (44/41). Parking on left. First pic in my album shows the sign to look for. Take Undermountain trail, highly recommend taking a right on Paradise Lane then left on the AT to summitt. A right here will take you to Sages Ravine, also well marked. After enjoying the summitt, continue on AT (white blaze) until you take a left on Undermountain back to parking lot. It's about a 7 mile loop. Careful on Paradise Lane, it stays icy, as my pix will attest. We ended up climbing the summitt by going through the Laurel a few weeks back. Much better going up than down Paradise la. As of a few weeks ago there was also some ice on Undermountain near the AT intersection. Trekking poles advised, bringing some yaktraks or microspikes could be a good idea.



Thanks mattm59. Sounds like the trails are pretty well marked like streets up there!


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 28, 2012)

*yeah, AT is the highway*

and you just have some connector trails off 41. When Undermountain is crowded I head up to Race Brook Falls, about 5-6 miles north and hike either Race Mt. or Everett. Phenomenal waterfall up there
http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2774765850094366337ktsBws
and rarely more than 10 cars. Everett is the highest peak until Greylock going up that range.

A bit south is Macedonia SP, which offers up an awesome loop, up and down 2 ridges, like you're hiking a bowl. Lot's of side trails in the flats, and a great view on Cobble Mt., which feels a lot higher than it's 1300' altitude. I think it's the white blaze which is a hellified climb here, maybe yellow,(edit: yeah, the white blaze) but there's usually a stack of maps on hand at the ranger station. This place is so quiet. Bear is a great hike, but usually crowded. My last time I went was super bowl Sunday, and my hunch was right :idea:  I often look at the lot, and head up to Race Brook, though I'm due for a Macedonia loop next.
http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2308303870094366337PPJGHm

Info. on Macedonia.
http://www.ct.gov/dep/cwp/view.asp?a=2716&q=325234

Like I said, check out Panthorn Trail, off Mt. Vernon Rd. in Southington, if you haven't already. Wonderful couple of hours along the ridge, without taking up the whole day. Panthorn Trail is the name of the street as well, cul de sac, trailhead at the end.Careful up top, easy to get lost. Photos from last year, when we had snow..
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/579613203MSiewW


----------

